# Watch Review - Zenith El Primero Classic Cars



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Instead of just posting pictures, I thought I would write a review for my newly purchased Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. I hope you find it useful.

FIT
Since a lot of people seem enamored with dimensions, I'll address that first. The Zenith El Primero Classic Cars has a case width of 42mm (not including the crown or pushers) with a lug width of 20.3mm and a lug-to-lug distance of 52mm. The case thickness is 12.75mm, or about 1.5mm less than an Omega Speedmaster Professional. The lugs do not extend beyond the edge of my 7.4" wrist and the slight downward curve keeps the watch closer to the skin.










I've heard others say Zenith watches wear bigger than other 42mm watches, but for this particular model I do not find that to be true.

FINISH
The finish of this watch is simply superb and truly needs to be seen in person. The case is a mix of brushed and polished stainless steel. The domed anti-reflective sapphire crystal protrudes up from the case much like the sapphire crystal on an Omega Speedmaster Professional. The dial of the watch is anthracite gray with brushed engine Geneva stripes.










Depending on the light source and the angle of the watch, the dial can appear black, gray or striped. The applied indices invoke the feel of polished chrome with a dab of SuperLuminova paint and black inserts. The hour and minute hands have that same chrome appearance with black and SuperLuminova inserts. The central second hand for the chronograph and the subdial hands are red with applied SuperLuminova and invoke the look of an automotive dashboard.

The lume, while not overly bright, is legible in low light conditions. For comparison, I would say that it is slightly brighter than the Omega Aqua Terra.










One subtle but important change I feel l should point out: The subdial layout has been rearranged so that the hour subdial is no longer in front of the other two.










With this change, Zenith finally fixed the legibility issue that has been a common complaint with a lot of their current models. The subdials retain the classic blue, light gray and dark gray that so many people associate with the original 1969 El Primero.

The printed text/numbers on the dial are incredibly sharp and easy to read. The date window is located at the 6 o'clock position and unlike a lot of date windows, this one does not look like an afterthought. The tachymeter scale is part of the dial and not a separate bezel.

The chronograph pushers have a very satisfying click to them and there is no sponginess when you press them. The 36,000 VPH central second hand smoothly sweeps across the dial.

The watch comes with a sapphire display case back which helps show off the venerable El Primero automatic movement.










While impressive, there is a lot of empty space around the edges of the movement which some people may view negatively.

Staying true to the automotive theme of the watch, the watch strap is a rally racing calfskin leather strap with a Zenith butterfly deployment clasp.










The clasp is easy to adjust and the rubber lining makes it extremely comfortable to wear.

FEEL
There is an inherent playfulness with the design of this watch and I think the automotive theme the Zenith designers were going after comes across loud and clear. The polished elements invoke the feel of chrome while the brushed engine Geneva stripes and red hands only help reinforce that automotive feel. Rounding it off, the rally leather watch strap has the look of a classic racing glove.

While I think the designers nailed the automotive aesthetic, I will acknowledge that some may find the design of the watch too busy and colorful...and they wouldn't necessarily be wrong. This watch is by no means conservative and it may look out of place with a suit or formal attire. That being said, I think it comes down to the personality of the person wearing the watch whether they can pull it off in a formal setting.

I find the Zenith El Primero Classic Cars to be a remarkable design that probably pairs best with jeans or casual attire.

In my personal opinion, the watch has a character and presence similar to the Tag Heuer "Steve McQueen" Monaco.










FINAL THOUGHTS
The Zenith El Primero Classic Cars is a gorgeous watch that is a lot of fun to wear. However, if you're looking for a high-end chronograph that can easily transition between formal and casual attire, I would look elsewhere. The watch simply has too much character and color to easily blend in with its surroundings. And that lack of versatility is my only real complaint about the design of this watch.

Overall, I am extremely happy with my purchase. The materials and design are top notch and I feel the designers nailed the classic car look they were aiming for with this model.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

Great watch and a great review! Thanks for posting this


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Great watch, enjoyable review, now let's see the car! ;-)


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Great watch, enjoyable review, now let's see the car! ;-)


Here you go. It's a 1965 Corvette Stingray. I should really take the time to get some pics of it outdoors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

That a very nice watch and car you have there, I'm a big fan of Zenith and this was an excellent review, thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

Very interesting, well written, balanced, review with a strong point of view. I appreciate your emphasis on some of the distinctive features of greatest interest on this watch: size (objective and subjective) the Geneva striped dial, the more legible sub dial configuration (finally!), and where the watch works and where it doesn't. 

Clearly it works in, and is a perfect match for, your Corvette. And you really need a high caliber watch for a '65.


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 12, 2014)

Good review, I like the call out on the redesign of the subdials. I think that works. Plus the blue is what your want to see. I hope this carries over into more of the other models. 

Also I noticed that on the pushers they paint the start/stop ring at the top red and the reset black - neat little additional detail.

On the 42mm size. I have the Striking 10th and the fact that it is all dial makes it look a lot bigger on the wrist than the same sized case Speedmaster.

Beautiful watch.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

kurtj29 said:


> Good review, I like the call out on the redesign of the subdials. I think that works. Plus the blue is what your want to see. I hope this carries over into more of the other models.
> 
> Also I noticed that on the pushers they paint the start/stop ring at the top red and the reset black - neat little additional detail.
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying on the comparison to the Speedy Pro. My Speedy is currently with Omega being serviced so I couldn't do a side-by-side shot. However, I'm always torn on whether it is the other watch that wears large or the fact the Speedy Pro wears small as I have yet to find a 42mm watch that wears smaller than the Speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 12, 2014)

I had a Rolex Polar Explorer II 42 mm that seemed much bigger than the Speedy. Here is what I found. Rolex measures the dial and bezel to get 42mm. Omega measures the case size as does Zenith. So on the Rolex the case size is actually probably 43.5 mm or so. But with the Speedy since the case measures 42mm then you lose 1mm till you get to the bezel, another couple of mm's for the bezel, I believe the dial only measures 38-39 mm on a Speedy whereas the Zenith is all dial and probably measures 41mm which is much bigger than the Speedy. Here is the Zenith and Speedy together. (Note this is an automatic Speedmaster, but not a "reduced" - it uses the same 42mm case as the moon watch so the dial is the same. It is a ref 3507.51.)


----------



## advan038 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very well written review! I have always been a fan of Zenith! I also like your watch and car combo! Great stuff! Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

Best description I have read as to why the Speedie reads smaller than its listed size.


kurtj29 said:


> I had a Rolex Polar Explorer II 42 mm that seemed much bigger than the Speedy. Here is what I found. Rolex measures the dial and bezel to get 42mm. Omega measures the case size as does Zenith. So on the Rolex the case size is actually probably 43.5 mm or so. But with the Speedy since the case measures 42mm then you lose 1mm till you get to the bezel, another couple of mm's for the bezel, I believe the dial only measures 38-39 mm on a Speedy whereas the Zenith is all dial and probably measures 41mm which is much bigger than the Speedy. Here is the Zenith and Speedy together. (Note this is an automatic Speedmaster, but not a "reduced" - it uses the same 42mm case as the moon watch so the dial is the same. It is a ref 3507.51.)


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

Really nice review! I am jealous of the watch and even more jealous of the car!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyV (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to write this review. I certainly like the look of the classic cars the most out of the el primeros that I've seen.


----------



## yd35 (Sep 6, 2016)

El-Duderino said:


> FIT
> Since a lot of people seem enamored with dimensions, I'll address that first. The Zenith El Primero Classic Cars has a case width of 42mm (not including the crown or pushers) with a lug width of 20.3mm and a lug-to-lug distance of 52mm. The case thickness is 12.75mm, or about 1.5mm less than an Omega Speedmaster Professional. The lugs do not extend beyond the edge of my 7.4" wrist and the slight downward curve keeps the watch closer to the skin.


Long time lurker, first time poster!

Quick question about aftermarket straps for this beauty: If you pop on a 20mm strap, does that .3mm create play? Do you have to jam a 21mm strap in there for a good fit? Thanks!


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

yd35 said:


> Quick question about aftermarket straps for this beauty: If you pop on a 20mm strap, does that .3mm create play? Do you have to jam a 21mm strap in there for a good fit? Thanks!


I'm not the poster but I'll try to answer. 
Officially all 42mm El Primeros have 21mm lug width. So i beleive you should use 21mm strap.


----------

